# Won't go potty.



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

How old is she? With Ella I would wait until she started to go to the bathroom, and as soon as I saw her start to squat I would say "go potty." When I say it now she doesn't necessarily go instantly, but she at least has the idea. When I told her to "go potty" this morning she went within 30 seconds.

Otherwise, when you have her outside make sure that she doesn't get any play time or anything else until she does her business. Ella also went through a stage where she would take forever. I think it was because she associated with having gone to the bathroom means that it was time to go inside. So after she went potty I would let her play outside for a little while. Not every time but it worked. But I still think the biggest thing is no play or fun stuff until she has gone potty.

You could also ask the vet to rule out any medical problems to be on the safe side.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I learned that the more stressed and annoyed I got with Max because I didn't have time to wait for him to go, the longer it took. I know that sounds overly simplistic, but once I relaxed and said, "Dude, I got all day if that's what it takes" even though I didn't really have all day, he would go pretty fast. 

And if you don't have 15 minutes, you should maybe be getting up earlier. (From one who would sleep 12 hours and then get a nap later, I feel your pain with that.)


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a real simple fix....when you take her out, go to the same part of the yard every time, take he on a 6' or 10' lead, stand in one place, she can walk around you, but cannot go anywhere else until she goes potty! She will tug and try to play at first, but just ignore her but tell her potty, until she does. 

The first few times this may take some time before she actually goes, so get up extra early so you have time. In time she will figure out that she has to potty, before she gets to smell around.....

She has you well trained, now you must break that, and train her!

Good Luck


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

Dolce doesn't seem able to go outside and do her business right away. When we lived in our old house, we had a dog yard where she could run around a bit before she did it. She also got activity inside the house first. That seemed to work.

However, she's virtually never done her business in our yard since we've lived in this house (a bit over three years). Waiting around didn't help, but taking her on a walk did. If she really has to go, a 10-15 minute walk can work. Other times, she needs a substantially longer walk. As we all need our exercise as well, it's probably for the best. It can be really annoying and make life complicated, though.

I don't know if other dogs have this issue where they need to get moving before they do their thing. Hopefully Skye doesn't. If the other tips don't work, though, you might want to try a walk rather than just waiting for her while she's on-leash.


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

I've been thinking about this. Consider your routine for morning potty time. I could be wrong, but I bet the pup is associating going potty or poo with the end of play time. I would suggest getting up 30 min early, take them outside for 5 min first, if they do their business treat and praise and give them 5-10 min more to play. If they do not go in the first 5 min, bring them in, kennel for another 10 min and try again. I think if they stop associating the piddle or pooh with the end of play time it will help.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Are you walking her in the mornings??


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

what worked for me was immediately after Sheldon did his potty I would call him inside for a cookie(treat) .Now as soon as he does his business he will run to the cabinet where I have his treats, sits and he gets his reward. Maybe this can work for you.


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

Sheldon's Mom said:


> what worked for me was immediately after Sheldon did his potty I would call him inside for a cookie(treat) .Now as soon as he does his business he will run to the cabinet where I have his treats, sits and he gets his reward. Maybe this can work for you.


This reminded me of Ava as a pup, she would actually squat and pretend to pee to get her treat, I learned I had to actually see the pee, otherwise she would just go through the motions!


----------

